
Show HN: A Helper JavaScript File for Performing Ajax - WarriorVw
https://github.com/usernane/ajax
======
WarriorVw
I would like to introduce a project which I completed in 2018 and it is almost
dead but someone asked me about it few days ago and I decided to revive it
again.

The project is a simple JavaScript file which helps in performing AJAX
requests to the server.

Note that I'm not a professional JavaScript developer. I made the project just
for fun and the code might have many design flaws. But it works for sure.

